# First root method available -- Motochopper via djrbliss from XDA



## skybound5 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am sure most of you have already seen this on XDA, but in case you haven't the link is below....

Several people on the forum have reported success with the method, didn't hear any cases of bricks... Still a bit apprehensive myself, but sitting here considering rooting with this method as I type this.... Let me know if anyone else has had success, I am holding a T-Mobile SG4.

*[ROOT] Root Samsung Galaxy S4 with Motochopper*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2252248


----------



## skybound5 (Nov 28, 2011)

Has anyone with a T-Mobile S IV tried this yet?


----------



## skybound5 (Nov 28, 2011)

skybound5 said:


> Has anyone with a T-Mobile S IV tried this yet?


Disregard, I can confirm myself... It works for the T-Mobile S4, flawlessly.... Quickest root I've ever done.


----------



## Foxtrot_Xray (Dec 28, 2011)

skybound5 said:


> Disregard, I can confirm myself... It works for the T-Mobile S4, flawlessly.... Quickest root I've ever done.


Good to hear, getting phone today, and was just looking to see if root steps were available yet.


----------



## aergern (Jun 10, 2011)

I screwed up and let the TMO S4 update itself before I tried to root it. I know .. stupid. Well, has anyone found a method that works AFTER that tiny update? Has to be one. I just don't have the google foo to find it.


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

Doesn't work on the VZW S4.


----------



## BladeRunner (Sep 5, 2011)

temporalshadows said:


> Doesn't work on the VZW S4.


It does, you just have to flash an older kernel, run motochopper, then reinstall the new kernel


----------



## aergern (Jun 10, 2011)

BladeRunner said:


> It does, you just have to flash an older kernel, run motochopper, then reinstall the new kernel


Instructions URL?


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

BladeRunner said:


> It does, you just have to flash an older kernel, run motochopper, then reinstall the new kernel


Wasn't available when I posted.








If you reinstall the new kernel, I think that effectively kills your root access again...

Besides, who knows what issues flashing an old kernel will cause? JCase even mentioned that in the XDA thread.
I'm waiting until there is a better way. It'll be the first device since my G1 that I wait more than 1 day to root.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

temporalshadows said:


> Wasn't available when I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I did was after I flashed the leaked kernel and ran Motochopper I install superSU. Updated the binaries and uninstalled superuser. Then I flashed the MDK kernel and I still have root access.


----------

